# Weird Feelings/Sensations



## Darksong (Dec 19, 2008)

While I was playing out in the snow yesterday, I was just sitting down, like a cat, when a bird in a bush caught my eye, and suddenly, I had the urge to hunt it, as if I were a cat... luckily, though, I didn't take a paw step closer.

Also, when I was in bed last night, at first I thought my left hand was a paw.

Half of me seriously wants to become a cat.

Has anything like this ever happened to you?


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 19, 2008)

Warriors fan? :3

Nope, nothing like that has happened to me, but I always wanted to be a dragon. XD


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 19, 2008)

^same here,sometimes I have a feeling something big will happen.and nothing does XD


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 19, 2008)

Sometimes I'll stare at one thing for a while and everything else will turn black and white.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2008)

I often have the feeling that I'm going to die soon.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 19, 2008)

Sometimes, I'll get some kind of idea in my head, and then later it happens, though usually a little differently. The best way I can explain it is to give an example... one time I was in the lunch line, and I imagined the guy I like coming up behind me and talking to me. Less than a minute later he did come up, though it was with a friend. It's really nothing; I mean, we're in the same lunch; it's not weird (is it?) that I'd imagine him joining me and he does. But it feels kinda neat all the same. I feel like ">D I am psychic for two seconds! Yes!"


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know if this counts, but sometimes I feel like the whole world is spinning around. I sometimes have to sit down cuz I get so dizzy.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 19, 2008)

Once I was in this art store, looking at dragons, and I had the feeling I had dragon wings. o.O


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 20, 2008)

I've tried intense focus in bed sometimes and then my entire body tingled for a few seconds. Don't ask me why I attempted this.
I also have this odd feeling in my head when there's a TV on nearby.


----------



## Flazeah (Dec 20, 2008)

This isn't that odd, but sometimes I get really emotional at ridiculous, small things - like someone doing something small that's nice for me. Or when I accidentally break something.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 20, 2008)

Well the only thing I can think of at the moment is the fact that I can be sitting there typing, and all of a sudden it'll feel as if I have wings. Like I can feel them there. It's very weird. 

There was one other thing, but I forgot what it was. :/


----------



## spaekle (Dec 20, 2008)

While I'm in certain places (it seems like every single Dollar Store ever causes this), I'll suddenly become very light-headed and disoriented, sometimes to the point where I can hardly stand or I feel like I'm going to be sick or pass out, and random things that people in my life have said will go through my head for no reason. Sometimes I can run around until it goes away, but a few seconds after I slow down it comes back.

It's why I hate going into the Dollar Store. :|


----------



## Amoeba (Dec 20, 2008)

Alxprit said:


> I've tried intense focus in bed sometimes and then my entire body tingled for a few seconds. Don't ask me why I attempted this.
> I also have this odd feeling in my head when there's a TV on nearby.


I get the same thing.

With the focusing I discovered it when I was about 12 and I've kept trying ever since because I'm still baffled at what it is. It feels like tensing, but you're not actually tensing muscles, as you say, just focusing on something in the back of your head and neck, and in your chest. Like it feels like rushing water inside your body and you feel it building up. At that point my vision begins to go wierd, like someone's turned the sharpness up to high on the TV so iobjects start to get those black edges, and I can't keep it up, it's like it uses effort and I get tired.

I have no idea what the sensation is but it feels wierd.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 21, 2008)

There's probably an internet community about it, somewhere.
Tell me if you figure out what it's called, other than "tensing up until you vibrate"
I can do it with my head.


----------



## Elfin (Dec 21, 2008)

Oh, I've got lots of these..
Sometimes I stand on my back porch and close my eyes, and think about how nice it would feel to just jump down and fly through the air... my backyard is one huge, really steep hill, so this would be something like a hundred foot drop. 
And, about three times a day, I think something and then somebody says or does it word for word. 
Very often, I think I'm a guy and get really confused by my room or my family referring to me as "she". I also dream that I am one (Or often, Link, but that's just part of my Zelda addiction)
Sometimes, I think I'm going to die right then, or think that if I fall asleep, I'll just die. Not in a paranoid sense, I'm really nonchalant about it, like, "Hey, I'm about to have a fatal heart attack. Hm, do I want rice or a hot pocket?"
Quite often, I've forgotten my own name, and/or the fact I'm a human. More than once, I've thought I was an animal of some kind.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Dec 21, 2008)

Amoeba said:


> I get the same thing.
> 
> With the focusing I discovered it when I was about 12 and I've kept trying ever since because I'm still baffled at what it is. It feels like tensing, but you're not actually tensing muscles, as you say, just focusing on something in the back of your head and neck, and in your chest. Like it feels like rushing water inside your body and you feel it building up. At that point my vision begins to go wierd, like someone's turned the sharpness up to high on the TV so iobjects start to get those black edges, and I can't keep it up, it's like it uses effort and I get tired.
> 
> I have no idea what the sensation is but it feels wierd.


I have something similar to that. For me it's similar to a yawn, except the feeling is in the back of my neck, and I get restless if I don't make have the tingling feeling happen. I like the feeling of it though. For me, I easily envoke it by tensioning the back of my neck, and raising my right shoulder and a tingling feeling travels down my body. I 'perfected' the feeling in 6th grade, where before then it looked like I was having an episode of some sort. It was honestly pretty funny.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 21, 2008)

I occasionally get the feeling that I've transcended mortality and this mundane existence as a whole.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 21, 2008)

Flazeah said:


> This isn't that odd, but sometimes I get really emotional at ridiculous, small things - like someone doing something small that's nice for me. Or when I accidentally break something.


Same here.

Darksong, don't say anything.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Dec 21, 2008)

Zim Del Invasor said:


> I often have the feeling that I'm going to die soon.


Same.

I also have an almost permanent urge to chew on things (I usually end up chewing on my lip). Also the urge to howl at the moon, or just howl at anything, even in the middle of the day. The urge to chase small animals that run away. The feeling of having a tail, and the desire to wag it. The longing for soft, shaggy fur all over my body. And just general wolfishness.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 21, 2008)

When you put pressure on your eyes when they're closed you see all sorts of shapes and then you open your eyes and can't see anything.
Also a month or so ago I was almost asleep and it felt like I was rotating forward but falling backwards (or vice versa).


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 21, 2008)

Ever since I put up a poster next to my bed, on the west wall, it's like there's a person-magnet on the other side of it. I can't leave my spot next to the poster.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 21, 2008)

Evoli said:


> Quite often, I've forgotten my own name, and/or the fact I'm a human. More than once, I've thought I was an animal of some kind.


Yeah, sometimes I honestly believe I'm something else until the mirror proves me wrong.


----------



## Echo (Dec 21, 2008)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Sometimes, I'll get some kind of idea in my head, and then later it happens, though usually a little differently.


This,



Alxprit said:


> I've tried intense focus in bed sometimes and then my entire body tingled for a few seconds. Don't ask me why I attempted this.
> I also have this odd feeling in my head when there's a TV on nearby.


and this,



Zora of Termina said:


> Well the only thing I can think of at the moment is the fact that I can be sitting there typing, and all of a sudden it'll feel as if I have wings. Like I can feel them there. It's very weird.


and this,



Amoeba said:


> I get the same thing.
> 
> With the focusing I discovered it when I was about 12 and I've kept trying ever since because I'm still baffled at what it is. It feels like tensing, but you're not actually tensing muscles, as you say, just focusing on something in the back of your head and neck, and in your chest. Like it feels like rushing water inside your body and you feel it building up. At that point my vision begins to go wierd, like someone's turned the sharpness up to high on the TV so iobjects start to get those black edges, and I can't keep it up, it's like it uses effort and I get tired.
> 
> I have no idea what the sensation is but it feels wierd.


and this.

Now that I think of it, I'm really weird.:sweatdrop:


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

this is a bit weird and i'm not sure how to explain it, it's like, something happens to me that's never happened to me before, then i get the feeling i've seen it somewhere, like it's a distant memory you've forgotten then it comes back to you. it creeps me out, and it's normally only something really pointless, like someone showing me a picture or something

and then when i have a dream, it's so damn lifelike, so real that i can still clearly define the events after years of them happening. only they rarely happen, due to these two things i feel really like an outcast to everyone else even they don't know about it... it's creepy


----------



## Echo (Dec 21, 2008)

H20firefly said:


> this is a bit weird and i'm not sure how to explain it, it's like, something happens to me that's never happened to me before, then i get the feeling i've seen it somewhere, like it's a distant memory you've forgotten then it comes back to you. it creeps me out, and it's normally only something really pointless, like someone showing me a picture or something


Deja Vu...


> and then when i have a dream, it's so damn lifelike, so real that i can still clearly define the events after years of them happening. only they rarely happen, due to these two things i feel really like an outcast to everyone else even they don't know about it... it's creepy


"Lucid dreaming", it doesn't happen to most people.


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 21, 2008)

H20firefly said:


> this is a bit weird and i'm not sure how to explain it, it's like, something happens to me that's never happened to me before, then i get the feeling i've seen it somewhere, like it's a distant memory you've forgotten then it comes back to you. it creeps me out, and it's normally only something really pointless, like someone showing me a picture or something


trust me, probably nearly everyone has experienced this sensation before, it's called déjà vu

edit: same time post with Echo


----------



## H20firefly (Dec 21, 2008)

it's way more than deja vu, WAY more, and this is also the part of why i said it was difficult to explain, most people would think it's deja vu but it's not


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 21, 2008)

Sometimes I'll be thinking something, and my thoughts will get very loud, like they're screaming at me. ^-^;

And sometimes my thoughts come into my head in song form.

But that's it really. :D


----------



## Ayame (Dec 22, 2008)

I like to play with string and things.  Ribbons, my stuffed jellyfish's tentacles, it really depends on the texture and size.

So, I make up stories in my head a lot.  I did this more frequently when I was young, and the stories almost never are finished, just left when I get tired.  The protagonist is almost always female, and my age (though not really a self insert- I just feel that I can relate to these characters more; when I was younger, the protagonist ALWAYS had blond hair, like me and was very likely a self insert).  I used to most often need a book to make these stories up.  I would hold the book and make up stories, staring at it, and twirling with a string.  Lack of any of these resulted in impaired creativity.  My hair made a decent substitute for a string.

But this one time, I was making up a story and twiddling my stuffed jellyfish's tentacles a lot, looking down at my book, and I twirled the tentacles madly, just kind of flipping them around a lot, and everything became rather bizarre.  Just relaxing and strange, and there were sort of patterns like the kind you see after applying pressure to closed eyes.  It was really bizarre, and the frantic movement of the string was weird.  I kind of shook myself and went on with the story.  I don't know what it was.


----------



## Gardevoir Girl (Dec 22, 2008)

> this is a bit weird and i'm not sure how to explain it, it's like, something happens to me that's never happened to me before, then i get the feeling i've seen it somewhere, like it's a distant memory you've forgotten then it comes back to you. it creeps me out, and it's normally only something really pointless, like someone showing me a picture or something


Happened to me as well. The smell of a tumble-dryer, and an exact one-foot-square area in my old school did this to me. The strangest thing is that I still don't know what they remind me of or why they remind me of it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 22, 2008)

Sleeping Paralysis. Nearly every morning, unfortunately. I always have my eyes closed, but if I concentrate really hard, I can move my hands and touch my face or something - like I can feel myself doing it, but when I actually physically wake up, I haven't moved at all. 
Annoying. >:|



			
				Zora of Termina said:
			
		

> Well the only thing I can think of at the moment is the fact that I can be sitting there typing, and all of a sudden it'll feel as if I have wings. Like I can feel them there. It's very weird.


This too! :o


----------



## Darksong (Dec 23, 2008)

The bird thing happened again. Except, this time I was in my mother's car, and I saw a plump bird in the tree. The first thought that came to my head was _I need to remember my hunting skills._ It felt like I had unsheathed claws and a swishing tail...
I seriously hope I'm turning into a cat. Don't be surprise if I disappear suddenly.

Whenever I think of someone close, I always (if I'm lying down) curl tight into a ball as if I'm protecting something. I'm like a mother to her kits -- I'm very protective of certain people.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 23, 2008)

I have this huge craving for meat, and I always feel like I have claws and wolf ears. Right now I feel as if I have a nose like that, too. I always feel like I have to run on four legs, and I do it as well as bipedalism. It was less tiring when I went up the sledding slope on four legs....

Raw meat always looks waaaaaaaaaaay tastier than cooked meat. I'm not picky about meat and at the same time I am; I'll eat meat prepared almost any way, but I always discard the bits that are too tough for me. I like my meat slightly undercooked, and I greatly enjoy chewing on the gristle of steak. I wonder what it would be like to chew bones.... now my mouth is watering.

I always kiss people by licking them, and sometimes if I type more than five words I feel like my hands are paws.

Last night when I jumped from 3 or 4 feet, I landed really hard and it felt like the nonexistant pads in my hands and feet absorbed the shock, although it still hurt. Don't be surprised if I leave for a long time, or even forever, because I think I'm a werewolf or something.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 23, 2008)

Yay for toying around with my imagination.

As a matter of fact, I feel like I'm a cat at the very moment, but the most convincing part is the nose. I feel like I have a feline's nose and mouth. :D

There's also a certain someone (still won't tell who, out of sensitivity towards them) who amuses me greatly, and who I have a laugh just for, for some odd reason. It's like your average chuckle or giggle, except one thing: it's mostly silent. I mean, I know I'm laughing, but little to no sound comes out. And I never do it for anyone else. And yes, this does count as a weird sensation/feeling because it doesn't feel like a normal laugh either. It's mostly a randomly silly feeling, but understanding and protective at the same time.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 23, 2008)

I sure hope I'm a wolf/werewolf. I feel like one right now. :DDDDD

Sometimes, when I mention Naruto, in front of my class or not, code or not, I get really hot all of the sudden. It's like I have hot fur from embarrassment. The same thing happens when I see the ICAT (ask Darksong), except for the fact that I put my hands over my eyes.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 23, 2008)

Spoiler: ICAT



Hidden Lotus



When someone mentions Naruto in school, including me or Cryptica, I freeze and my face goes cold, as if I'm getting pale. I sure hope I'm not... that will give everything away. The most recent time this happened was when a 5th grader shouted "Rasengan!" I was drawing an owl at the time, and I was so startled, I almost dropped my pencil, as if to give myself away. Next time someone mentions anything having to do with it, I will probably scream.

That's another thing. Recently, I've gained a tendency to scream.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 23, 2008)

I love this thread :DD

Oh yeah. Last year at an auction, it just HAD to be Mark who presented the Naruto puzzle. I wasn't interested, and at the end he said Naruto was stupid. I was slightly offended, asked him why, and he said something about "just because." It was at this point that I got hot and froze before getting back to my writing twenty seconds later.


----------



## xkze (Dec 23, 2008)

sometimes I feel as though present-day society as a whole is an improvement upon the past systems of life man has created and that if each person did in fact become a flawless cog in the human machine, our species could achieve immeasurable heights and create brilliant networks of groupthought and combined strength. Take ants or termites, for example. Hundreds of thousands in a single colony, and every individual works as a part of the mass. Look at the height of their towers, the intricacy of their tunnels. If every individual fell out of routine, what would become of their species? Chaos, and eventually, extinction. Why, then, should we not use the same instinctive concepts as the ants and the termites to? Why not use their society as a model for our own?




Luckily though, man, I don't think that often.


----------



## Taliax (Dec 23, 2008)

Randomly today I felt like I neede to curl up like a cat and take a nap. I actually laid down like that for a few moments while my printer was printing.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 23, 2008)

Sometimes I look around at all of the buildings we have built and all of the breaks we've made in science, and I wonder what kind of sick alien civilization would have allowed us to live this long after putting us here.


----------



## see ya (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm extremely sensitive to high frequencies, so I tend to get weird feelings in my head a lot. 

Also, while listening to the right song in the right setting, I start to feel really...for lack of a better word, deep. Sort of akin to having a religious experience. However, since I'm not religious at all, these feelings are very strange. It's kind of a stoned sort of feeling, only with less giggling and more insight. (DISCLAIMER: Never actually been stoned, I'm judging by reports from people I know. No, seriously, if I had been, I'd own up)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 23, 2008)

When I get tired and I'm falling asleep, I start to hear voices in my head. Like as I start to fall asleep, but don't want to, I go into this dreamlike state where I hear voices talking. 

Also looking at certain things makes me hungry. If I look at an abstract painting, it may make me hungry. Looking at certain people makes me hungry.

And I once had a dream where I was stuck in a white round room. And knew it was a dream. And couldn't wake up. Creepy as hell. I kept trying to wake up and kept drifting in and out of sleep. Still in that white room. Also have struggled to wake up a few times, opening my eyes and such. It feels like I'm drowning and trying to get out of an ocean.

I also sometimes feel like I have an opposable thumb on my feet. Like a monkey's or something at times.

And like, really LOW BASSY SOUNDS just sort of make me cough, because I can feel them in my heart... my actual heart, beating in my chest. It feels like the beating gets out of sync when bass-like sounds boom, it's quite an odd feeling... not pleasant.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 23, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> And like, really LOW BASSY SOUNDS just sort of make me cough, because I can feel them in my heart... my actual heart, beating in my chest. It feels like the beating gets out of sync when bass-like sounds boom, it's quite an odd feeling... not pleasant.


Darksong and I get that too. If there's a radio on a table playing music, we can feel the music through the table.

When people scream, it doesn't seem to be too loud for anyone but us. I guess we're sensitive to sound.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 23, 2008)

Cryptica, are you and Darksong sisters or just really close friends?

Lately I've been very, very emotional. Like, I was watching the battle scene from Prince Caspian just because it was on, and for some reason, I just started feeling like I was about to cry. By the scene where Lucy meets Aslan in the woods, I had tears flowing and had to leave the room. 

Also my emotions have just been generally out of wack. Last Saturday I was chillin' with my friend and her boyfriend and started feeling really, really lonely and jealous for really no reason. It went away later, but meh. 

Also, when I'm swimming, I sometimes feel like I have fins instead of legs, and I'll move like it, too. It doesn't help that I often get songs about merfolk stuck in my head too D:


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 23, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Looking at certain people makes me hungry.


Is this why you were calling me Saucyfox and Saucyhog?


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 24, 2008)

Once I overdosed on my inhaler, got dizzy, saw everything in pixels and collapsed. That was pretty weird. 

When Im drunk, my head always seems really heavy (I have an awful habit of just dropping my head down on the table... and waking up the next day with an awful non-hangover-related headache).

Once I spent the entire day at the computer, on the chair while sitting on one of my legs. When my dad got home, I got up to go and say hi and fell straight over because I had no sensation in my leg whatsoever. It took about ten minutes to be able to actually walk properly after that XD

And morphine makes everything, regardless of the severity of your inury, absolutely fabulous. Its the most amazing stuff in the world.

...the moral of the story is that Dannichu is a moron and should be allowed out among normal people.


----------



## Elfin (Dec 24, 2008)

Like Cryptica said about feeling like a wolf.. me too. I've eaten raw steak once just for the heck of it. It tasted surprisingly good... until my mom came home and found me sitting cross legged on the floor, eating what was supposed to be dinner. I got yelled at quite a lot because she thought I would get really sick. ^^; (I didn't.)
I really hate having anyone touch my neck, because I keep thinking they're going to attack or try and strangle me or something.
My hearing is weird. I often have to ask people to repeat what they say about three times before I understand, but I can hear a cell phone ringing next door, and even hear my DS charging. I swear. It's a really high-pitched "sqeeeee" type sound.
I'm crazy! :D More of this stuff as I think of it. This thread rocks.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 24, 2008)

Evoli said:


> and even hear my DS charging. I swear. It's a really high-pitched "sqeeeee" type sound.
> I'm crazy! :D More of this stuff as I think of it. This thread rocks.


I agree with you on this part of the post.

And yes, Darksong and I are twin sisters.


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 24, 2008)

If I think of an animal/creature, very rarely I can momentarily feel like it. But it's not that good, as it only happens with more humanoid things.

Sometimes, when writing, I have the oddest urge to drop my writing utensil. I'm not tired or anything, but I just have an odd feeling that makes me want to drop it.

There's probably more, but I can't think of any. (Man, I'd REALLY love it if I was only part human.)


----------



## Echo (Dec 24, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> And morphine makes everything, regardless of the severity of your inury, absolutely fabulous. Its the most amazing stuff in the world


I agree! XD



Evoli said:


> My hearing is weird. I often have to ask people to repeat what they say about three times before I understand, but I can hear a cell phone ringing next door, and even hear my DS charging. I swear. It's a really high-pitched "sqeeeee" type sound.


Same here, when someone's talking, I totally can't hear them, but when somebody's car pulls into the driveway, and I'm nowhere near an outside wall, I already know they're there.

@Cryptica: If you're a wolf and Darksong is a cat... are you going to eat your sister??? O_o;;;


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

When someone describes something Gorey or I see something like that on TV, I imagin what it would feel like on me... It slightly scares me.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 24, 2008)

Sometimes I start imagining what other people's perceptions of me are like, and then when I snap back to reality and start thinking in the first person again, it's like I forgot who I was and that I'm kind of shocked about my identity. 

Other times, when I'm about to go to sleep, I'm lying down and these weird fragmented thoughts run through my head. Only recently did I start paying attention to them, and they make no sense whatsoever. They're all disjointed sentences like "Grab the fire helmet" or "The pink cadet is on the loose" or "The third one was a bit better than I expected". The weird thing is that I have no idea where these are coming from, and I can only listen in, not actually affect these bizarre fragments.

EDIT: Also, sometimes, when a song gets stuck in my head, I can hear it _really_ well, like almost as if it's actually playing next to me, and then when I notice this it goes away. If I try to start it up again, it doesn't work, only to come back later when I'm not thinking about it. And so the cycle repeats itself.

Right now, I can't get to sleep. But it's not because I'm not tired, or because I have insomnia or something. I imagine that if I tried to get to sleep I would drift away pretty quickly. The thing is, I just don't _want_ to go to sleep. It's like, fuck you, subconscious! I just don't _want_ to go unconscious for nine hours, hallucinate wildly, and leave it up to random chance that I wake up in the morning. This is a persistent problem, but not so much when I have school the next day. If anyone has any advice on how to treat this, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 24, 2008)

Now quiet thoughts are starting to go through my head, but I can't hear them and I'm not making them.

Get louder or quieter, thoughts.


----------



## Ayame (Dec 24, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> When I get tired and I'm falling asleep, I start to hear voices in my head. Like as I start to fall asleep, but don't want to, I go into this dreamlike state where I hear voices talking.


That happens to me, too.  Random dreamlike things/scenarios start.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 25, 2008)

I can feel like a Kadabra if I think about it. Earlier this morning I was thinking about it a lot, and then when I went downstairs to sign Christmas cards I felt like I was a Kadabra.

Or it may have just been an illusion of how much I like Kadabra....


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow, I'm not the only person has that "invisible wings" sensation?

Aaaand I finally remembered the other one I was going to mention. Much like I get the invisible wings sensation, I can just be sitting there and I'll feel like I have a fox's ears and tail. And then if I have to get up and pace (it's like an OCD thing; I get restless and impatient if I don't pace around the basement [where the computer is] every so often) when I have that sensation, I'll want to do it on all fours.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 25, 2008)

At times, when I get really hyper and am alone, I'll get the urge to crawl around on all fours and jump around, usually resulting in hurting my knees and/or wrists. D:


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 28, 2008)

yea,I also have invisible wings.I also feel like I could run realy fast and jump realy high,its not hyperness I just fell strong(lets all hope I'm not turning into a vampire(watch twilight) like some kid many years ago that I met said so...)at night sometimes when I am half asleeep I like fall in my sleep,I feel myself falling. my cousan also *falls* in her sleep.


----------



## Darksong (Dec 28, 2008)

^Ditto on the last part.

I get more hyper with emotion than I do sugar.

Another one. When I listen to K.K. Aria in Animal Crossing (the live version), I feel like I'm going yeep (about to faint). Same thing happens when I'm surprised by something.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 28, 2008)

My boyfriend has really averse affects to some drugs - an ordinary dosage of paracetamol, for example, makes pain worse for an hour, then he'll sleep for about eight hours, regardless of what time of day it is.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 28, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> ...the moral of the story is that Dannichu is a moron and should be allowed out among normal people.


Don't you mean "should not"?


Evoli said:


> I really hate having anyone touch my neck, because I keep thinking they're going to attack or try and strangle me or something.


I used to have something like this with my chest- somehow I just felt really uncomfortable if anything, however harmless, came into contact with it, and would have to move said item. I haven't experienced this in a while, but it used to mean I couldn't wear a seatbelt properly, and I think it even happened if my shirt lay too flat if I was lying on my back. (It sounds even less sensical when I try to describe it... XD)



Zeta Reticuli said:


> EDIT: Also, sometimes, when a song gets stuck in my head, I can hear it _really_ well, like almost as if it's actually playing next to me, and then when I notice this it goes away. If I try to start it up again, it doesn't work, only to come back later when I'm not thinking about it. And so the cycle repeats itself.


This sort of thing happens to me too- often while in bed and not succeeding in getting to sleep. I'll just start thinking of a sound until I can actually hear it in my ear. As soon as I realise I can hear it, it goes away, then maybe comes back again a few minutes later if I try thinking about it hard again. Of course, during these periods I'm generally quite tired, so I might be either dreaming it or making it up.

...I feel such a freak after typing this post D=


----------



## Mad MOAI (Dec 28, 2008)

^Ditto on the first part (Darksong). I dreamt I fell about fifty feet and survived easily. 

It was fun. I really felt like I was falling.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 28, 2008)

Every once in awhile I'll get a feeling of impending doom. I get really scared and start waiting for the end to come.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 28, 2008)

Sometimes I think I can hear distant music playing but it's just a song stuck in my head XD And I can't focus on it.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 28, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Don't you mean "should not"?


Quite possibly. :3


----------



## Alexi (Dec 28, 2008)

One time after I got home from a concert, I was laying in bed and could hear music playing. I searched across my room in case my CD player had been left on or something. It took me a while to realize it was all in my head. XD


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 28, 2008)

last night befor I fell asleep I focused on random crap and got a tingleing sensation in my legs


----------



## Alxprit (Dec 29, 2008)

Pinestar said:


> last night befor I fell asleep I focused on random crap and got a tingleing sensation in my legs


That's already been mentioned; by me, actually. What kind of crap were you focusing on, to use your words?


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 29, 2008)

Sometimes I seem to skip through time. Mostly when I'm trying to fall asleep. I turn over, kind of pet my cat for a while, and then I roll back over and look at my clock and it's been an hour o.o

I once had the feeling that I had fur growing in my throat.

I also have these odd thingys where I'm just doing something normal and all the sudden I feel like there's a lot of pressure inside of my head, but I feel lightheaded too at the same time. Then I kinda get off balance and go kinda blind. I can only see some kind of brown stuff that's like really thick mist, or sorta thin fog, but it's liquidy too.

Not to mention those feelings where you're dreaming, fall off a cliff, wake up and feel like you're still falling.


----------



## Echo (Dec 30, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I also have these odd thingys where I'm just doing something normal and all the sudden I feel like there's a lot of pressure inside of my head, but I feel lightheaded too at the same time. Then I kinda get off balance and go kinda blind. I can only see some kind of brown stuff that's like really thick mist, or sorta thin fog, but it's liquidy too.


That happens to me too. It's really awkward when you're going up the stairs at school and almost fall over. ;_;

I think my friend called it a "head rush", but I forgot. ^^;


----------



## Alexi (Jan 25, 2009)

I have two things that happened recently: 

Last night, I was laying on my boyfriend when I suddenly felt like I had fins, like a merman-type thing. It was just a moment, but it was cool.

Also, today, my boyfriend went out of town and he won't be back until tomorrow night, so I've been kinda down and such. But a couple times, I've smelled his scent. It's very fast and very faint, but I can smell him as if he were just sitting next to me. It's nice and then I don't miss him so much. ^_^


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 25, 2009)

Once, I was just lying on my bed, when suddenly I felt like I was beginning to float. I was like "o_O aaaaAAAAHHHHH!" and then it stopped.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll just be in front of a vending machine and press a button to see what the price of an item is. After that, I go wild and start randomly, quickly pressing as many as I can until someone walks up and says, "Are you okay?"

Whenever I feel like I'm falling in my sleep, my body twitches and falls back on the bed just as I wake up.

Whenever I'm annoyed or try to hit someone, I always clench (for lack of a better word) my fingers like I'm cringing or trying to scratch them.


----------



## Minish (Jan 25, 2009)

Miyari said:


> Whenever I'm annoyed or try to hit someone, I always clench (for lack of a better word) my fingers like I'm cringing or trying to scratch them.


I always clench my teeth together _really_ tightly. :/ It hurts like hell and I don't realise I'm doing it at all.

I have tons and tons of weird feelings and sensations, so the next time I have one I shall post it here. >D


----------



## Dewgong (Jan 25, 2009)

Whenever I think about Matt and Mello, I feel happy and tingly inside.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

shadow_lugia said:


> Sometimes I seem to skip through time. Mostly when I'm trying to fall asleep. I turn over, kind of pet my cat for a while, and then I roll back over and look at my clock and it's been an hour o.o


Every so often, the same sort of thing happens to me- again when trying to sleep (but not succeeding). I'll close my eyes and open them again a little later, certain I haven't fallen asleep at all, and it's been about five times as long as I think. But then, maybe I am just falling asleep for a bit and not realising it :p


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I remember once standing up, looking down and thinking, "Whoa. My legs are _really_ far away."


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 25, 2009)

If I spend ages playing with something small like lego, Rubik's cubes, or something like that, everything else feels small for a while after. I keep feeling like the keys on a keyboard are tiny and I keep hitting the wrong letters. This makes me feel taller as well, so when I'm standing up, and about to sit down, my backside hits the chair much sooner than I expect.


----------



## Autumn (Jan 25, 2009)

When I'm trying to get to sleep, I'll drift off into a sort of half-asleepness during which I'll be imagining something or other, and if there's an impact of some sort I physically jolt and then wake up - I suppose I must have fallen into a state of semiconsciousness during which I dreamed. xD Haven't ever experienced the "falling" (unless the event I just described was?) or lucid dreamed before, though.

When I'm half-asleep I also tend to have disoriented thoughts that, as soon as I snap back to full awakeness, I forget completely other than maybe a few words. I had just woken up from falling asleep once on the way back from a band competition, and in this state I managed to think something about my friend's crush and something black and white. I then snapped into clarity and promptly went "wtf".

When I'm playing my DS in my room with the sound up, after around half an hour I'll start to be too tired to even keep my eyes open and thus turn off the game... but as soon as the game's off I'll stop feeling tired. Huh.


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Sometimes (Which is almost always) I feel as if I am a tiger, and when I see small animals, I want to chase them down and kill them, but I force myself not to. And I become very territorial, if someone/something comes to near my room/stuff I want to growl at them, but I try to restrain myself, but sometimes it still comes out. I also purr A LOT its like an obsession, "Hi, _huurr_ Zuea, _hurrr_ whats up? _hurrr_. >.> I sometimes even want to eat raw meat, but I don't because their is bacteria it it. Also, if my bed doesn't smell like me and my cat, I can't sleep, so when I wash my blankets I can't sleep for days :( I smell _everything_ and if I don't recognize the scent, I go nuts, I hate perfume/cologne/AXE crap because it doesn't smell natural, I can't stand it. I act like a tiger all the time, whether it be vocal or physical actions. 
Wow, I am insane. >.> I even _think_ I'm a tiger, just trapped in a human body.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 25, 2009)

the urge to literally, and i _mean_ literally, kill something, sloooowlyyyy...

heres one i had earlier today : i was at my Neices (sp?) 3rd birthday and i was playing keepy-ups with a ballon as most of the guests were leaving, then suddenly i fell sick and nauseous. i started to sway and felt like i would drop at any moment unconscious, then i fell on the bed and it went away.

also, one day i spent a full day lazing around playing my DS and when i tried to walk i couldn't concentrate becasue i was suffering from total MINDFUCKERY


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 25, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> When I'm playing my DS in my room with the sound up, after around half an hour I'll start to be too tired to even keep my eyes open and thus turn off the game... but as soon as the game's off I'll stop feeling tired. Huh.


I've got to stop experiencing things kinda like things other people post but slightly different. xD

Sometimes when I'm really, really tired but just can't get to sleep, and I start reading, I start feeling sleepy. When I put the book away and try sleeping I can't sleep again.


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah but normally I can't explain them with words. Happens a lot when I'm high.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jan 27, 2009)

I sometimes feel a crashing depression for no particular reason and I just feel like crying. But, it's always a few tearless sobs and nothing more. And it always happens when nothing's wrong. O.o

Also I seem to feel like a werewolf sometimes. It's kind of like wanting to go outside when the moon's bright (even if it's winter). Afterwards, I always want something salty, oddly enough. And that craving is sometimes for a very small proportion of blood. Actually, I sometimes want to taste blood even without that werewolf sensation. I normally play with my cats and see if they scratch my hand or whatever. Then I suck the wound.

Yep, I'm crazy.


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 28, 2009)

Sometimes when I'm really tired and about to fall asleep I begin to feel like I'm spinning. It's like the whole room is spinning kinda slowly and delibratly. Whenever I wake up after this happens I feel really awful.
Whenever I go swimming afterwards I get this wierd sensation in my torso and abdomin that I'm still in water, and floating. It's really nice, but it never lasts long enough.

For fun I sometimes give myself an out of body experience. It's like I contiuosly ask myself "who am I? Why am I here? What if I was a different person?" Eventualy I start to forget who I am and I feel disconnected. Then I have to say my name over and over again to come back down to earth. It's really cool, kinda peaceful really.


----------



## turbler (Jan 28, 2009)

Evoli said:


> I really hate having anyone touch my neck, because I keep thinking they're going to attack or try and strangle me or something.
> My hearing is weird. I often have to ask people to repeat what they say about three times before I understand, but I can hear a cell phone ringing next door, and even hear my DS charging. I swear. It's a really high-pitched "sqeeeee" type sound.
> :D More of this stuff as I think of it. This thread rocks.


All of that
I feel a _little_ cat-like once in a while, too
One time in the third grade, and I blinked, and it switched from night to morning, and I didn't feel the least bit less tired, even though i had apparently slept 9.5 hours, that night...


----------



## Ibiku (Jan 28, 2009)

turbler said:


> One time in the third grade, and I blinked, and it switched from night to morning, and I didn't feel the least bit less tired, even though i had apparently slept 9.5 hours, that night...


That's happened to me to. I was sitting on the couch one night watching TV, I blinked and suddenly it's morning. Scared the crap out of me. :sweatdrop:


----------



## see ya (Jan 29, 2009)

turbler said:


> One time in the third grade, and I blinked, and it switched from night to morning, and I didn't feel the least bit less tired, even though i had apparently slept 9.5 hours, that night...


That happened to me, too. Freaked me the hell out.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 30, 2009)

The other day I was riding the bus from my boyfriend's place when I suddenly felt my finger and thought, "Whoa. Where's my ring?"

The thing is I don't _have_ a ring. I haven't worn a ring of any sort since I was little. But in that moment, and actually ever since that moment to varying degrees, I've felt as if I ought to have a ring on my finger that's missing.

I guess I _really_ want to marry him.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 1, 2009)

turbler said:


> One time in the third grade, and I blinked, and it switched from night to morning, and I didn't feel the least bit less tired, even though i had apparently slept 9.5 hours, that night...



This.


----------



## musical tears (Feb 3, 2009)

*i can never decipher what someone's trying to tell me. once my mom asked me, "What restaurant do you want to go to?" and i serioously thought she said, "What if i shot you and you lived?"

i have a trust issue. i never tell people i'm close to about my problems, but if i'm talking to someone over the internet and they live far away, i spill out everything to them. i feel like i can't get humiliated by the internet person cause they don't know me at all, and i'm scared my friend will tell someone else what i told them. 

when i'm lying in my bed, and i'm staring at the ceiling, it looks like everything gets darker.

my dreams have the concept of death most of the time, and they are so real i have to make sure the person that died is still alive. in one dream i died, and when i woke up i thought i was in heaven, and i had to go downstairs and see everything i owned just to make sure i was still alive.

i experience deja vu a lot. and sometimes i dream that i get a 75% on a math test and when i get the test back, i have a 75%.

after realizing all these things, i'm pretty sure something's wrong with me.*


----------



## Darksong (Feb 8, 2009)

Nothing's wrong :D

I dream about what happens in the future all the time. Twice, actually. Once that tCoD was back up after the crash. In the next few days, it was.

And then, back when we were still excited for the eigth Naruto theme song. I thought it would come on that weekend. I dreamt it was still the seventh. That Saturday, it was.

I'm feeling more lion- and eagle-like now. Earlier, when I was pretending I was flying, I felt like I had wings and a beak. I also thought, _spread your primary feathers..._

On the above few sentences, I originally typed, "Earlier, when I was flying..."


----------



## see ya (Feb 9, 2009)

Not really an unusual sensation, but one that freaked me out nonetheless: 

I accidentally slept on my arm a few nights ago and woke up to find it completely numb. I ignored it at first until I tried to turn over. And it just flopped over, thudded against the wall and fell like a piece of meat. And it would not move at all. It was just a dead weight hanging on my shoulder. I'm sure this has happened to a lot of people, but that doesn't stop it from being a really creepy feeling.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 9, 2009)

So yesterday I was hanging out in the car while my parents were in church (I was ditching) and I was dosing off. I was laying in the back seat, and suddenly I felt like I was in my room on my floor. I knew that I wasn't, but it felt like that. It was a bit strange.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 10, 2009)

Butterfree said:
			
		

> The thing is I don't have a ring. I haven't worn a ring of any sort since I was little. But in that moment, and actually ever since that moment to varying degrees, I've felt as if I ought to have a ring on my finger that's missing.
> 
> I guess I really want to marry him.


Awww, that's so _cute_! <3


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 10, 2009)

turbler said:


> One time in the third grade, and I blinked, and it switched from night to morning, and I didn't feel the least bit less tired, even though i had apparently slept 9.5 hours, that night...


Same. Except it was three hours. Coz i woke up at 5:30 on morning and i decided to start playing pearl to see if i could catch the sunrise thing on it. I blinked and suddenly, 3 hours later. But i didnt feel tired, even though i probably was, since i dont do early mornings.

This wasn't a feeling or sensation, but one christmas i was up early at like 6 and everyone was still asleep, so i walk into the kitchen, look at the clock and i could of sworn the clock _went backwards._ So instead of the second hand going clockwise, it went anti-clockwise.

Freaky.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 13, 2009)

Not trying to sound... whatever, but I kinda can guess at what some of these things might be. For instance...



musical tears said:


> *
> i have a trust issue. i never tell people i'm close to about my problems, but if i'm talking to someone over the internet and they live far away, i spill out everything to them. i feel like i can't get humiliated by the internet person cause they don't know me at all, and i'm scared my friend will tell someone else what i told them.
> 
> *


That's called something like perfect stranger symptom. You can confide in perfect strangers, but not friends, because you know that a perfect stranger will feel no obligations to you, and therefore won't interfere, tell, or possibly even give advice, whereas a friend will probably do one of these. Also, the likelihood of running into that perfect stranger again is extremely low, so they cannot influence your life in any way.

Um... animal transformation? No idea. Feel free to enjoy you're life as a werewolf/werecat. Or a bird. Just don't eat anyone.

The tensing thing might be that as you focus on one area of you're body, you increase blood flow, causing stress, tingling, and that rushing sound. Also, as you concentrate there, you will be more attentive to the nerves in that area, causing increased sensations.

Night Terrors- this is something that happens when you're asleep. Something occurs, like a dream. However, you're brain interpets it as you being completely awake and you actually experiencing whatever's going on. Therefore, to you, it is completely real.

Precognition- congradulations! You're psychic!

I'm not sure if this stuff helps, or if it's correct diagnosis, but it's my best guess.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 13, 2009)

So the craziest fucking thing happened last night.

I was walking down the hall to find my boyfriend. I have a textile poster hanging in my doorway as a sort of door, but not really. Anyway, I lifted it up to look in my room, and I felt like someone was behind me, also pulling it up. I got spooked and almost ran back into the kitchen. XD

Then later, about 11:00 PM, I was going from the kitchen to my room to feed my cat when I felt like I was being followed. The feeling stayed as I returned to the kitchen to put the cat food away and when I got back in my room. In fact, it stayed until I sheilded myself, and then I kind of still felt watched. D: But I ignored it and went to sleep.


----------



## FKOD (Feb 13, 2009)

If I try to read or concentrate on something without my glasses, a sharp pain hits my forehead. :(

Also, I sometimes get the feeling that other people are reading my mind when they stare at me while I'm lost in though. Although I know they _can't_ possibly get through my thick skull to my precious thoughts, I just get the feeling. Then again, I've also pondered if my Playstation 1 could read my mind... I guess I'm paranoid.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Feb 14, 2009)

One time I was laying in my bed right next to a poster I had hanging on the wall, and then I felt like someone put his hand on my shoulder.

Turned over, there was no person there. And the feeling had gone away.

I went back to my other position and fell asleep, only to awaken the same night and repeat exactly what I had done earlier.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 14, 2009)

FKOD said:


> Then again, I've also pondered if my Playstation 1 could read my mind... I guess I'm paranoid.


GBA, here x3

As for strange things I've felt, I often feel
-Some form or ears/horns/etc on top of my head
-wings
-A tail occasionally
It's quite weird. Oo

Other then that...
Dunno. I feel strange things in dreams a lot, though. I was once half awake and half asleep while falling in my dream, I knew I wasn't falling, but it felt like I was. 

Also had a Nightmare I couldn't wake up from once. 

And whenever I fly in dreams, I just hover up for a few seconds and then fall. (This was particularly bad in a dream where I was piloting a spaceship, and it crashed... :/) This also once caused me to be captured by a couple of dudes made of ribbons who were chasing me (Not sure), because it was either be captured or jump off the cliff of doom there (my mind definatly based it off of something from Klonoa..)... Woops I rambled a bit there didn't I.. :P

Ah yes, I have deja vu about Tv shows or commercials a lot xD

...I have a feeling that I went a bit off topic at the dream part, too..


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 14, 2009)

Sometimes, when I stay up far too late, I start feeling like I'm tipping over backwards. And when I'm lying down and feeling really, really tired, but not letting myself sleep (if I'm reading a book or something) it feels like I'm swinging from side to side.
I also feel like I'm tiping over backwards in my bed if I have to sleep without a pillow.

It's really quite scary.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 14, 2009)

Alxprit said:


> I also have this odd feeling in my head when there's a TV on nearby.


This. And since I sleep in this weird position where I end up laying on my side, my arms sort of crossed and hiding my face, it always feels like my right arm is tighening around my face without my control, yet nothing happens.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 27, 2009)

Sometimes, when I'm being silent and just observing people, I forget that I'm a human, and believe that I'm above them somehow... One time while doing that, I got this weird thought that I was Mewtwo (the Pokemon, mind you)...



Okay, this isn't exactly a weird feeling or anything, (but occasionally I'll do this thing sorta as a hobby for myself) I ask loud and clear in my head for: 

"Anyone who can, and is reading my mind right now, please raise your right hand." 

Or something simillar to that. Kind of stupid, but why not check? No one ever raised there hand of course, except one time on the bus I did that, and one guy did! I tried to start a mental conversation with him, but he decided to start ignoring me I guess... :(


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Feb 28, 2009)

Me and my friend make energy balls.  You feel the energy in your hand and its just weird.  I put my hand in by friends ball and I felt the energy,it was almost like a static feel


----------



## turbler (Feb 28, 2009)

Pinestar... Teach me how! seriously......Pleeeease. (I'm weird... I know.:sweatdrop:)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Mar 1, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> Me and my friend make energy balls.  You feel the energy in your hand and its just weird.  I put my hand in by friends ball and I felt the energy,it was almost like a static feel


RASENGAN

That sounds cool. It's like "PINESTAR used Energy Ball!"

I don't really get it, though.

For some reason I can't do straddle stretches or anything like that very well, but the butterfly stretch is really easy...


----------



## Otacon (Mar 4, 2009)

I see dead people sometimes. 
Then, I ask myself "Where do babies come from?"


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 4, 2009)

To make and energy ball you image your energy and somehow make it into your hands,it takes a few min 

Try googleing it


----------



## ~JV~ (Mar 4, 2009)

wow the energy ball thing worked =0! also, the number "7" sometimes appear next to me and start telling the test answers to me =p.


----------



## silverfur (Mar 4, 2009)

i get alot of Deja vu..one time the same exact thing happened to me 6 different time..


----------



## Shadowstar (Mar 5, 2009)

Sometimes, I just sort of... Space out. But not like 'spacing out' spacing out... Like, my favorite anime characters randomly appear (namely, Creed Diskenth) and start talking to me, and, like, sometimes I'm not even in the room anymore... Like, in some kind of forest with one of my friends and we're on a mission to save the world with that anime character...

Sometimes, I feel like I'm flying... But, not with wings, like, with some invention that uses 'aura' (the aura part is probably from the fact that I watched Lucario and the Mystery of Mew a few times too many?) that you can put on your arms and lower leg and it makes you go, like, breakneck speeds to, well, wherever... o.o;

And sometimes, I feel like something really big is gonna happen – can't tell if it's good or bad, though – like an anime character falling through the roof to come and take me away to save the world or one of my online friends walking in the door...

I can her music clearly even when music is not playing. I know it's already been mentioned here, but it's a little different for me... I can focus on it, and it gets louder. *shot*

Also, I have daja vu a lot... 

When I get through reading a book, I feel slightly dizzy. 

Also, for the average person, I have a lot more lucid dreams... But it doesn't feel lucid until I realize that I'm dreaming(often indicated by something or someone that doesn't 'fit', like a room that isn't there or a person that I know is not real), then I can control things to an extent. It's really creepy, but awsome at the same time. :D

When I'm sleeping, it feels like only 5 minutes have passed, but really it's been 9 or more hours. I also ALWAYS wake up more tired than I went to sleep. (I thought it was supposed to be the other way around?)

More when I think of them... :D


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to try that energy ball thing.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some energy ball vids For you guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYSGdJ-7aTM
 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=be_Nzul6Olk&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of4tr1p3f3I&feature=channel

Of course I'm not that good,All I can do is a small amount of heat


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 7, 2009)

I've been able to do that energy ball thing. Once I accidentally burned my step sister like that. It was very odd, there was even a mark to prove it. It's easier to do the energy ball thing if you have quarts in your posession as I have found out. Once I also made the quarts shock my brother several times, it was funny.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Mar 7, 2009)

Shadowstar said:


> Also, for the average person, I have a lot more lucid dreams... But it doesn't feel lucid until I realize that I'm dreaming(often indicated by something or someone that doesn't 'fit', like a room that isn't there or a person that I know is not real), *then I can control things to an extent.* It's really creepy, but awsome at the same time. :D


I always realize I'm having a dream, but I never can control it, I concentrate to hard and wake up D:


----------



## Darksong (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't see anything on the energy ball...

I always have the urge to howl as well.


----------



## Keta (Mar 8, 2009)

I see... furries. Everywhere in this thread. Wishing for something more/less than being human?

As for those who can create "energy balls", it is probably the heat your are emitting from your body- if you concentrate, you can slightly increase the output of heat from your hands. Maybe you should check out PsiPog, if you really want to take this psychic business seriously.


----------



## Alxprit (Mar 8, 2009)

Keta said:


> I see... furries. Everywhere in this thread. Wishing for something more/less than being human?


:sweatdrop: Yeah...
Every day. Really.


----------

